# Never say no to Panda



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2010)

Too good not to share.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 22, 2010)

Never say no to Panda! =D


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice, that's funny!


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 22, 2010)

hehe, very awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dene (Sep 22, 2010)

The first one was really good. The rest were a bit of a let down after that.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah the last one seemed like a little forced into there. Still funny though xD


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 22, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> The first one was really good. The rest were a bit of a let down after that.



Really? I liked the second one. The last one wasn't the best, but still all funny. I am going to buy panda products every day to protect my safety from now on.


----------



## Edward (Sep 22, 2010)

JUST YOU KNOW WHY (juuust youu knoow whyyy) WHY YOU AND I (whyy youuu and IIIII)


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 22, 2010)

Lmfao. This is gold.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 23, 2010)

So funny.


----------



## Dollface (Oct 26, 2010)

*Funny advertisement: Never say no to Panda!*

One of the funniest ads I’ve seem in ages! Love that moment when the Panda just stares and you’re waiting to see what crazy, destructive thing he is about to do. Hahahha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn07B15U1gk


----------



## Dene (Oct 26, 2010)

Any particular reason why you bumped this thread by posting the same video and not adding anything constructive?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> Any particular reason why you bumped this thread by posting the same video and not adding anything constructive?


 
Any particular reason why you responded to the bump *11 hours* after the bump was posted while failing to even report the post?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2010)

Who would report a post that looks like it was moved there by a mod?


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 26, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Who would report a post that looks like it was moved there by a mod?


 
gotta admit, he makes a pretty good point there.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 26, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Who would report a post that looks like it was moved there by a mod?


 
Which is why it wasn't removed. I was just making a point; he was complaining about the post, yet he didn't bother to report it. I've seen this happen quite a few times and I'm quite confused as to why it happens.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I suspected that. But I was actually more responding to Dene than to you 

For the general problem: maybe make the report button more visible and obvious again, especially have the word "Report" on it (like before the new forum version).


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 26, 2010)

Stefan said:


> or the general problem: maybe make the report button more visible and obvious again, especially have the word "Report" on it (like before the new forum version).


 
I agree with this. I'll bring it up to pjk.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2010)

I had no interest in reporting the post. I actually wanted to know why he bumped it. Of course now it has been made clear that he did not in fact bump the thread but his post was moved here. It would have been helpful if the mod who moved the post here had made a post afterwards saying what had been done.


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, I suspected that. But I was actually more responding to Dene than to you
> 
> For the general problem: maybe make the report button more visible and obvious again, especially have the word "Report" on it (like before the new forum version).


It's on the list. My free time has pretty much disappeared as of late, but I will get on it ASAP. I have my professional engineering exam on Sat. and 3 tests the following week. After that I expect to have a bit of time to work on this


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> It would have been helpful if the mod who moved the post here had made a post afterwards saying what had been done.


 
I have to admit that I don't often comment on my thread mergings. I was the one who merged the new thread into the original one. Whenever anyone creates a duplicate thread I simply merge it into the original so that it will appear on the main page as a, hopefully, relevant post in the original thread. I was on the fence about this post, simply because it only links the original video with some commentary. I figured if nothing else it would bring up the discussion again for others who maybe have not seen the video yet.

Chris


----------

